# PS3 controller with other games



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding info on 6axis functionality with games other than gta3 and emulators.

Does anyone know if this works with games like modern combat 3.


----------



## NomyNomyNomy (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, if a Game has Touch Controlls. All you need to do is map a touch area, and map the PS3 buttons to it. I play GTA via 6Axis all the time.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

felixaj said:


> I'm having a hard time finding info on 6axis functionality with games other than gta3 and emulators.
> 
> Does anyone know if this works with games like modern combat 3.


Use an app called Sixaxis Controller from the Play Store. It allows you to map the buttons to screen areas so that the controller works with any game.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

How do u connect the ps3 controller to the touchpad? When I turn on Bluetooth I don't see any devices to connect to

HP Touchpad - CM9a2


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I have not done this yet but it looks like this is all done in sixaxis app from the play store (market).

You might have to use a PC to configure something. There are directions related to that app in the market and it looks like they have there own forum.

Sorry if I'm not very much help but this is where I started then ran out of time for the night.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

chinkster said:


> How do u connect the ps3 controller to the touchpad? When I turn on Bluetooth I don't see any devices to connect to
> 
> HP Touchpad - CM9a2


Read the app description next time you buy/pirate an app. The description states that a tool needs to be downloaded from the developers website for your PC. you plugin your sixaxis to the PC and change the Bluetooth address to that of your Android device. The tool can be found here: http://www.dancingpixelstudios.com/sixaxiscontroller/tool.html (Note that if you want to use the controller again with a PS3 the controller will have to be reset and this proccess will have to be redone to use it with your Android device)

If you have any other issues feel free to ask us for help in #touchpad-gaming on freenode.


----------



## thingnblah (Feb 23, 2012)

the app no longer requires the sister app for PC, the controller can be paired while connected directly to the device.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

thingnblah said:


> the app no longer requires the sister app for PC, the controller can be paired while connected directly to the device.


Connected directly? As in USB OTG? Not many people have that setup. Correct me if I'm wrong.

EDIT: Oh I see.... You do it directly in the app now .Neato.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Connected directly? As in USB OTG? Not many people have that setup. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Oh I see.... You do it directly in the app now .Neato.


Can you explain how this works exactly? Do you need the otg cable?
would be great not to need the pc to pair the controller!


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> Can you explain how this works exactly? Do you need the otg cable?
> would be great not to need the pc to pair the controller!


Look again at the guy I quoted. You no longer need a PC to sync the controller for the first time


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Look again at the guy I quoted. You no longer need a PC to sync the controller for the first time


sure but i dont see how it works, theres a button saying pair controller where you can type in the address but i dont know the address of the controller? :S

Or do you need the OTG cable?

thanks


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> sure but i dont see how it works, theres a button saying pair controller where you can type in the address but i dont know the address of the controller? :S
> 
> Or do you need the OTG cable?
> 
> thanks


Open Sixaxis Controller app. Bottom left corner. "Local Bluetooth Address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" thats what you put in.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Open Sixaxis Controller app. Bottom left corner. "Local Bluetooth Address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" thats what you put in.


are you sure, thats the address of your tablet, dont see how putting that in (its in by default anyway) would work
you sure you just didnt already have the controller paired when you tried this lol.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> are you sure, thats the address of your tablet, dont see how putting that in (its in by default anyway) would work
> you sure you just didnt already have the controller paired when you tried this lol.


Let me reset my controller and see. Do you not have a USB cord and PC you could just use?

EDIT: Looks like no matter what, you'll need a USB Cabl for your sixaxis controller... Apparently too do it in app you would need a USB OTG setup for your TouchPad. which would require several cords and adapters. So go grab yourself a USB cable and just use the PC utility to do it.


----------

